# Red Tweener Daschund



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Brownie (Our 1 year old male Red Tweener Daschund) loves camping. We are looking for a mate for him







. Depending on when we find one, we may end up taking a new puppy on a long camping trip (~ 4 weeks) with us. Any thoughts on taking a puppy camping would be appreciated. We've seen many other families camping with new puppies but want to hear about some personal experiences.

Oh yeah. If any of you know of where we can get a female Red Daschund (AKC registered) we'd appreciate that information as well.

Thanks


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My dogs love camping too. They really hate traveling to get there though! I brought our GS Dog camping when he was very young. He was a very good traveler then. I find that many people stop to talk and see your puppy when you have them along.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Not sure where you live, but I'll give you a web site to go to, I have seen a few of the dogs purchased and they are beautiful, thinking of buying one myself!!
doxiechicks.com They are located just outside of Denver, Co.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, we finally found a girlfriend







for Brownie (while camping this summer of course). Carmel is almost housebroken and gets along great with Brownie. Maybe in a year or so there'll be a posting for Tweener Red Dachsunds in the For Sale forum.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the expanding family! sunny

I really think we need to see pictures!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

She'll grow to be about the same size as him.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

OH! HOW SWEET!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A cutie. However before you go, you need to be aware there are risks until she's had all of her shots. Check with your vet or on the AKC website, I think parvo is one of the risks, even when camping. Just be aware for her own safety.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok, I have to ask...what is a "Tweener" Dachsund? Glad to hear that Brownie has found "love" and hope he does not love 'em and leave 'em as so many do...









BTW-that pic looks identical to our dog Eddie! He is beautiful and quite a ladies man, or at least he thinks he could have been if we hadn't have...uhm uhm..."fixed" that little situation. Now our 4.5 month old baby Chihuahua (Dooney--as in Dooney & Burke--you women will understand) thinks he is quite a stud right now, at his full 2.03 pounds and all!

I used to not be able to stand little dogs, now I certainly don't know how I could live without them! My poor DH knows i'm itching for another baby (human baby) when I start looking at the Humane Society websites repeatedly! shy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> OH! HOW SWEET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

> A cutie. However before you go, you need to be aware there are risks until she's had all of her shots. Check with your vet or on the AKC website, I think parvo is one of the risks, even when camping. Just be aware for her own safety.


She's had all her shots. They both have.



> Ok, I have to ask...what is a "Tweener" Dachsund?


Bigger than a Miniature (~6-10lbs) and smaller than a Standard (~22-30lbs), a Tweener is somewhere in between. Ours are around 18 lbs.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cute guys!

This may just be the picture that will put my DW over the top in regards to adding a new member to our family. We have been looking for some time now, but this may just do it!

Thanks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad I could help.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

She is so cute, and properly spoiled already! Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very cute picture
Congrats on the new member

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats! cute setup (pardon the pun). Is she in her wedding gown?









Mark


----------

